# Why does no one like me?



## gansepth

Just found this site from Google. Don't know if this is the right place for me, but anyway, here's my situation.

Everyone at school is into computer games but me. Other than the girls, and I'm not being one of those guys who hangs around with only girls.

When I walk in to the room people glance at me to see who it is and then go back to what they were doing. When it's someone else entering the room they say hello and start chatting.

People rarely start talking to me - I have to always start the conversation. I do this but then they always seem uninterested in whatever I have to say, don't smile, and try to end the conversation. When it's someone else they laugh and smile and talk.

When all the seats in class are taken and the choice is sitting next to me or sitting at an empty desk, people choose the empty desk.

Those who do talk to me when I'm around all have their 'real' friends who they 'prefer' to me.

Although people talk to me when I'm around, I feel like if I suddenly disappeared one day no one would care.

When I try to make a joke they don't laugh or groan or anything - they stay serious and sometimes don't even realise it was a joke.

When someone does decide to talk to me, there's always someone else who tries to get involved and tells them to leave me alone as if they were bullying me.

People just seem to think I'm a boring person who doesn't like to talk but they're the ones who never talk to me. I'm not even a social recluse or anything, I try to be sociable but no one seems to like me. They just treat me differently from others. But why?


----------



## BrookeHannigan

I noticed a lot of people dont like people who are very quiet/to themself.
cause they dont know how to ''read'' them, I noticed that a lot of people no matter who you are what you look like or where you come from, quiet/shy equals hate somehow :um
I used to be like that..actually I still am kinda...and very rarely people like me.
I only have a fiancee and 0 friends...people just dont like me..but yeah okay xd


----------



## gansepth

But I don't like to think of myself as quiet/to myself. I have social confidence but others don't see it that way. The majority of my conversations I start and not the other person. It must be because I don't care for computer games...


----------



## Parcius

I think they just don't know how to act around you when you are so shy.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

Maybe they are just not your kind of people?
I have that a lot, that even though I dont hate people they just gave me a vibe that I just dont like them/feel that they are not my kind of people,
Because I am to myself people usually think im always in a bad mood,
Though im not that clumsy on social awkwardness either I wouldnt say its that normal according to society as it is still a lil awkward, but I am starting to doubt I even have sa 
even all the online test say I have no to very mild sa.
and I think maybe im in the wrong place,maybe so are you.


----------



## gansepth

Parcius said:


> I think they just don't know how to act around you when you are so shy.


But I'm not shy, I'm a confident person. This kind of proves my point - everyone just sees me as shy and quiet for some reason...



BrookeHannigan said:


> Maybe they are just not your kind of people?


I think you're right.


----------



## Jess32247

If you're a confindent person, you should take the inishative and talk to them. How do you know they don't like you if you've never really talked to them? I think you should keep trying to talk to them and see how it goes.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Nah, it can be for a lot of reasons, but it's definitely not because you don't play computer games. Although it would give you something to relate to with people. It could be a lack of common interests. Perhaps you speak too plainly, and bore them with topics they're not interested in. Or maybe it's something to do with your appearance. Could be some combination of those. It's hard to say because we're on a forum. You could always ask a friend or family member what it is. They can tell these things better than you can if they pay attention.


----------



## VisualAttraction

Oh god, this is what I fear the most. When you say you are a confident person, do you think maybe they don't see you as shy/awkward, but more on the cocky side? Not saying you are that kind of person, but quiet people apparently give off snobby vibes to non-quiet people :| I've had friends who seemed intimidating on the outside, but once I got to know them, they're actually just pretty shy people. Maybe you could try to get to know other "quiet" people, because they seem to be the most accepting of those like them.


----------



## SophieSophis

I have a similar problem. I am confident, more confident than anyone I've met, but I am choosy about my words. I have been criticized for "speaking on subjects without having any experience" by people who make assumptions based on first glance. It doesn't make sense to me; how could I talk about something I haven't experienced? In an effort to solve that problem I opted to listen carefully to what I say and back everything up with evidence. This seems to give people the impression that I am superior or uptight. I'm not trying to sound superior and I'm certainly not uptight but because I don't say much people use their imagination. I'm not saying you have the same situation but that is the issue I face.


----------



## Lemonmonger

SophieSophis said:


> I have a similar problem. I am confident, more confident than anyone I've met, but I am choosy about my words. I have been criticized for "speaking on subjects without having any experience" by people who make assumptions based on first glance. It doesn't make sense to me; how could I talk about something I haven't experienced? In an effort to solve that problem I opted to listen carefully to what I say and back everything up with evidence. This seems to give people the impression that I am superior or uptight. I'm not trying to sound superior and I'm certainly not uptight but because I don't say much people use their imagination. I'm not saying you have the same situation but that is the issue I face.


You know how old this is? xD

I think a lot of people prefer to be laid back and don't appreciate a more serious 'tone'. So whereas you like speaking of what you know and understand, they might like pointless rambles about how much their new shoes cost. A lot of people tend not to like me because I'm a little more 'real' (straight forward or mean, I guess) at times instead of the carefree, grass eating cow I usually am.


----------



## nwet96

I have a similar issue. I look up to certain people, and always want them to notice me, and now and then I'll try talking to them, but they have their little group of people, and I feel like I'm on the fringe and always will be because they have known each other for so long. Im not sure why it's like that, but my guess would just be that it's the natural order of things. People hang out with those they have always hung out with, and dont tend to try and branch out. It sucks, and it's painful, but it's reality. If you ever want to talk to anyone though, message me, I like talking to people who "get it".


----------

